# grouting large tile



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

I have some 18"x18" tile with a medium/light rough surface (not smooth) to grout and would like to get some tips on if you tile guys grout these as normal or try to avoid covering the whole piece of the tile with grout in order to save clean up time.
Tips, Ideas, time savers, etc appreciated. :thumbup:
Thanks,
Dave C


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I had seen this at a show, i know nothing about personally, but it sured demoed nicely. beyond this contraption, grout as usual..

http://thegroutrocket.com/


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

genecarp said:


> I had seen this at a show, i know nothing about personally, but it sured demoed nicely. beyond this contraption, grout as usual..
> 
> http://thegroutrocket.com/


Boy you sure come up with the tools Gene! Looks like quite a machine! I'll check it out, we dont do much tile tho so can't spend much especially this time of year if you know what I mean.
Thanks,
dave c


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

if it isn't a big area you just need to deal with the rough surface and go at it with a float & sponge.

I have a Tile-Eze and it makes Eze work of rough surfaced tile.:thumbup1:

http://www.tile-eze.com/0101.html


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Back when I laid tile, any time I did large format tile I always avoided covering the entire tile with grout, it just made more sense, wasted less grout and was faster in the long run.

(That grout rocket I would be warry of based on the process of using it eliminates the step of packing the joints)


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> (That grout rocket I would be warry of based on the process of using it eliminates the step of packing the joints)


exactly ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

You could try a grout bag. I like it for sanded grout on large format tiles when installed on walls, I also used one recently for a slate job, for the same reason you are concerned about, to keep the grout off of as much tile as possible. It works nicely, but does take longer than just using a float.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ughhhh, I just got done with a small kitchen slate job, I still hate doing it, but a grout bag is the way. The only part I like about it is the pay!!!


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

The slate I was working with was not gauged very well, and when I pulled out a pieces to add thin set to level the edges, the tiles would just blow apart from the suction, leaving a bunch of debris in the thin set.

I am now charging triple for slate, after this last one. I used to charge double my ceramic rate. I also needed to get 30% extra for waste. 

Warner (and anyone else), how much over your Ceramic rate are you charging for slate? Is slate starting to become popular?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Pearce Services said:


> The slate I was working with was not gauged very well, and when I pulled out a pieces to add thin set to level the edges, the tiles would just blow apart from the suction, leaving a bunch of debris in the thin set.
> 
> I am now charging triple for slate, after this last one. I used to charge double my ceramic rate. I also needed to get 30% extra for waste.
> 
> Warner (and anyone else), how much over your Ceramic rate are you charging for slate? Is slate starting to become popular?


Are you controlling the product? Slate is so different from manufacturer to manufacturer. If you have no control of what you are installing you are pretty much screwed. If you have control of your customers selections you can eliminate some of these headaches. 

One of our tile suppliers, their slate is a nightmare, the other tile supplier their slate is completely different. When a customer wants slate we don't let them pick it from the first supplier.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ceramictec said:


> if it isn't a big area you just need to deal with the rough surface and go at it with a float & sponge.
> 
> I have a Tile-Eze and it makes Eze work of rough surfaced tile.:thumbup1:
> 
> http://www.tile-eze.com/0101.html



Never seen one of those before!!!! But I have seen these........


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

:huh:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ceramictec said:


> :huh:


It is like a VERY LARGE recirculating towel. Is it not?

My previous post was mean to be somewhat "funny". Apparently I failed!:blink:


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Are you controlling the product? Slate is so different from manufacturer to manufacturer. If you have no control of what you are installing you are pretty much screwed. If you have control of your customers selections you can eliminate some of these headaches.
> 
> One of our tile suppliers, their slate is a nightmare, the other tile supplier their slate is completely different. When a customer wants slate we don't let them pick it from the first supplier.


I haven't been doing enough slate to know which products I prefer, But this was a customer supplied product, and I expected some aggravation, but not like this.

I will take you advice on the next one, and find a more stable product....Thanks


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> My previous post was mean to be somewhat "funny". Apparently I failed!:blink:


Comedians are funny, let's stick to construction :laughing:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Pearce Services said:


> I will take you advice on the next one, and find a more stable product....Thanks


But still charge em triple!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ceramictec said:


> Comedians are funny, let's stick to construction :laughing:



:laughing:Alright WiseGuy...It is Glove Off! Gonna punchya right in the kisser!!!!!:laughing:


----------

